# Scales and Tails Australia Binders.



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

We’re happy to announce that at long last, Scales & Tails Australia now have magazine binders available. The binders are black, each holds six copies of our magazine, and is designed to keep your magazines looking like new. Buyers have a choice of the following four covers which have been taken from our magazine Cover Shots: Black-headed Python, Green Tree Python, Frill-necked Lizard, Green Tree Frog. 

They were a huge hit at the Gold Coast Expo on the weekend and we’re sure you’ll love them.


----------



## herpingjournal (Aug 4, 2011)

great look, great idea


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good Joy, so 3 binders should hold all the issues published so far? What's the cost and delivery arrangements?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 4, 2011)

They're looking good Joy - what a fantastic idea!

Jamie


----------



## Foxthor (Aug 4, 2011)

Are they included in the subscription or a separate cost?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> Looking good Joy, so 3 binders should hold all the issues published so far? What's the cost and delivery arrangements?



Michael, three will hold all 18 issues published so far, but we've put the fourth one out already because we will soon be going to print with issue 19 (September 2011).

Subscriber Price is: $22.00 a binder plus postage.
Non Subscriber Price is: $25.00 a binder plus postage.

Postage works out at: 
$12.55 to post either one or two binders (two will fit in the one smaller postage bag), 
or 
$20.85 to post either three, four, five or six binders (up to six will fit into the bigger bag).

Cheers
Joy


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 4, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> They do seem a bit expensive. What's the quality like? Will you be having any with pics of those ghastly Hog-nosed Snakes, Ball Pythons or Corn Snake morphs? I reckon they'd sell well!
> 
> J



The quality is supurb as you would imagine, and they are worth every cent. 
cheers
Joy


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Awesome Idea...*

I have purchased all 4 binders... 3 are full already... I am happy to say that they look very professional on my bookshelf.. 
I love the cover pics..... They are very sturdy and good quality and great protection for any magazine collection....
Thanks for making them available Scales and Tales...


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 4, 2011)

Joy from S & T said:


> They were a huge hit at the Gold Coast Expo on the weekend and we’re sure you’ll love them.



Everyone loved them! They look awesome!
They are a great compliment to a terrific magazine


----------



## Leeloofluff (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for not buying them at the expo, I had already run out of money by the time I saw them. I will be ordering a set for sure!


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll get them in November to save on postage (I have got the stingy gene in me).


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 4, 2011)

lol Michael...... Great idea..... 
cheers
Joy


----------



## dee4 (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good joy, it'll save my neck and look better than leaving the stack of S&TA mags on the unit in the dinning room.


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2011)

I keep my Scales & Tails mags and Reptile Australasia mag in locked cabinets in seperate rooms..


----------



## JoceyFisch (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor sellers my butt!!! The pet shop near work sells out within about 2 days of them coming in! 

Love the folders Joy.. might have to be a good gf and get Nick some so he doesn't lose his mags!!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 4, 2011)

They do look great Joy, I'll be ordering a set shortly, well done


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

Time to upgrade? Where would I start?


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2011)

*thats enough*

any more threads like this or the other one and I will delete all these threads off the forum and infract everyone who posted troublemaking posts in them SPONSOR OR NOT.. your adults who should know better.. and thats from both sides of this fence.. this forum wont be used as some childish battleground.. so stop this rubbish now.. 
GROW UP THE LOT OF YOU and sort out your problems somewhere else..


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 4, 2011)

I shall ask the boss for a couple more hours, I MUST have all 4.
Deff better than just a stack on a shelf. Can't wait.
Will there be others in the future?


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 4, 2011)

They proved a popular and good idea at the expo so everyone should grab theres while they last!! 

smit


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 4, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I shall ask the boss for a couple more hours, I MUST have all 4.
> Deff better than just a stack on a shelf. Can't wait.
> Will there be others in the future?



Yes TaraLeigh..... We plan on bringing out ample choice of covers.
cheers
Joy


----------



## TaraLeigh (Aug 4, 2011)

Joy from S & T said:


> Yes TaraLeigh..... We plan on bringing out ample choice of covers.
> cheers
> Joy


Oh goody! Cheers.
I look forward to having a variety.


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

The one with the Green python is the best. I reckon.


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> The one with the Green python is the best. I reckon.



Yep. That one, and the frog, very popular


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> Yep. That one, and the frog, very popular


Don't take me too seriously. lol


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 4, 2011)

haha michael your not bias atall


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 4, 2011)

No, not at all. 
Joy, did I give you a copyright release to use that image other than with the article? :shock:


----------



## dee4 (Aug 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> No, not at all.
> Joy, did I give you a copyright release to use that image other than with the article? :shock:



I would think when you gave S &TA permission to use it as an article they could use it as such. Seems to me the binders are advertising the mag and that specific article so they can use the pic as such.


----------



## Tiliqua (Aug 4, 2011)

Awesome! I see all my nagging paid off eh, Joy? lol. This is great news.


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2011)

Waterrat said:


> No, not at all.
> Joy, did I give you a copyright release to use that image other than with the article? :shock:



private message joy if you want to know this information please michael and keep this out of the thread and off the forum please.. I wont warn you or others again.. 

*If I infract anyone its not going to be 1 infraction point.. I'll go straight to the admin control panel and start with a banning period from a minimum week to a month.. and sponsors will get a minimum two weeks banning straight up.. just try me.. *


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 4, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Jen (Aug 4, 2011)

May I ask how the magazine is held? Do I need to punch holes in the mag? An inside view of the folders would be great.

Cheers, Jen


----------



## shellfisch (Aug 4, 2011)

No holes Jen, a thin piece of wire slips down the middle of each mag, and the ends of the wire sit neatly into the top and bottom of the binders


----------



## FAY (Aug 4, 2011)

Great idea Joy. Good to have all the issues in nicely presented folders.


----------



## Jen (Aug 4, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> No holes Jen, a thin piece of wire slips down the middle of each mag, and the ends of the wire sit neatly into the top and bottom of the binders



Ty


----------



## Retic (Aug 4, 2011)

Looking good Joy, can you do one with a Boa on the front ?


----------



## Colin (Aug 4, 2011)

how about one with a real snake ash.. like a jungle


----------



## Retic (Aug 4, 2011)

I guess Jungles are OK to get someone used to little snakes before they graduate to the real deal.


----------



## ssssmithy (Aug 4, 2011)

Ash and Col you are both wrong,a scrub shot is what they need  haha


----------



## Deb64 (Aug 4, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> Ash and Col you are both wrong,a scrub shot is what they need  haha



Nah Kris your wrong too.... A Chameleon gecko would look AWESOME....


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm so glad that you all like the idea...... They really do look fabulous and I think the variety is good. They're selling like 'hot cakes'.
Cheers
Joy


----------



## gozz (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry but the king of all adders is needed......The wellsi..!!!!!


----------



## Colin (Aug 5, 2011)

I think maybe "customised" pics should be introduced Joy.. Let the punters order customised binders using a pic they have supplied.. 
That way you can please all of the people all of the time if they dont want the standard issue binder pics


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> I think maybe "customised" pics should be introduced Joy.. Let the punters order customised binders using a pic they have supplied..
> That way you can please all of the people all of the time if they dont want the standard issue binder pics



Sounds good Colin...... unfortunately the price would kill it. So I guess we'll do the best we can and you guys will have to wait for your jungles, boas, scrubbies etc. lol


----------



## FusionMorelia (Aug 5, 2011)

will you be making back issues in binders (complete sets) avalible? so people have a chance to create full sets?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 5, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> will you be making back issues in binders (complete sets) avalible? so people have a chance to create full sets?



Yes N.A.T.O. You can just purchase one at a time. We'll always have stock on hand.

Cheers
Joy


----------



## S&M Morelia (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Joy, What Im thinking Nato is asking is whether S&T will be re-printing any previous issues to sell with the binders as a complete set?


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 5, 2011)

S&M Morelia said:


> Hi Joy, What Im thinking Nato is asking is whether S&T will be re-printing any previous issues to sell with the binders as a complete set?



Thanks Morelia..... Sorry, but there's no plans for any reprints at this stage.


----------



## S&M Morelia (Aug 5, 2011)

No worries 

Do you think if there was a high enough demand there may be a reprint of the earlier issues that have sold out?


----------



## krusty (Aug 6, 2011)

great stuff,will be getting all 4 soon.


----------



## mysnakesau (Aug 8, 2011)

N.A.T.O said:


> will you be making back issues in binders (complete sets) avalible? so people have a chance to create full sets?



That would be good. I had every issue of Scales n Tails and a lot of Reptiles Australia, too, until recently I noticed they have disappeared and nobody is owning up to throwing them out, on me. I always referred back to them over different issues I am not happy that I have lost them.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Aug 8, 2011)

Regarding back issues so that you can make up full sets: All back issues except for Issues 1 & 4 are available at the office here if you can't find them at your local reptile outlet. Issue 4 is still available at The Reptile Shop at Narallen, but I'm not sure who else has it. Issue 1 is totally out of stock everywhere that I know of. I would suggest putting up an ad on here if you are chasing it as I know that quite a few people ordered extra copies when it was first printed. 
Hope this helps.
cheers
Joy


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 13, 2011)

mysnakesau said:


> That would be good. I had every issue of Scales n Tails and a lot of Reptiles Australia, too, until recently I noticed they have disappeared and nobody is owning up to throwing them out, on me. I always referred back to them over different issues I am not happy that I have lost them.



*FOUND 'EM*.  They were in the last place I looked but I didn't see them there until now. Now I have my GTP mags to check out and the diamond breeding in Scales n Tails.


----------



## Defective (Sep 13, 2011)

will they be at the 2012 VHS expo? i'll be coming to that so i can get them then...i Love them!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Sep 13, 2011)

Defective said:


> will they be at the 2012 VHS expo? i'll be coming to that so i can get them then...i Love them!



Yes Defective, we'll have back issues and binders at the VHS Expo.
cheers
Joy


----------



## Defective (Sep 13, 2011)

sweet! see you there!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Sep 15, 2011)

Got my set a couple of days ago. Just got around to putting all my mags in there.
They look great. I love them. So happy to have the full collection. It took time- but I've finally got Issue 1-19!
Keep up the great work and I look forward to more binders [&mags] when the time comes.


----------



## Waterrat (Sep 15, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> Got my set a couple of days ago.



That's great news, that means I will get my soon too.


----------

